# Hard to roll up windows



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

It's almost impossible to roll up my windows with the doors shut. the seals appear to be fairly new. I've tried silicone on the seals, but no help. These seals don't seam to be that expensive. Is there a difference among manufacturers? Any ideas?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

It's been my experience that the seals are not usually the problem; it's the dried out lubricant in the regulator mechanism and the roller guides.

You can try adjusting the glass guides to better position (center) the glass in the seals, but I am guessing the efforts will still be very high. All the instructions you need are in the Fisher Body Service manual for your year.

I've had excellent results by disassembling the door trim and getting the tracks, rollers and regulator mechanism (the handle drive transmission AND the arm/sector gears) completely cleaned up and lubricated with fresh grease. It will make a HUGE difference.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I had the same problem on my '65 hardtop, so this winter I took everything apart. I bought new regulators, rollers and weather stripping.

The regulators are for a '66 but they are exactly the same as my originals. with all the tracks cleaned up and greased, I still had the problem.

Then I started making adjustments to the glass channels. Once I had the vent window set properly, then the glass fell right in to place. I can roll up the window with one finger now, and the back end of the glass is aligned with the back glass seal with no pinching. Get the vent window adjusted first, loosen the glass run channels at the back of the door and then the channel run guide. It sits in the back run channel and keeps the glass from popping out of the channel. slowly start raising the window, make adjustments until it moves freely. Then snug the bolts and put the interior panels back on. The whole procedure in on Youtube, just look up '65 GTO window adjustment.

Sorry for the long winded reply, but I spent two days doing this on both my doors.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

The windows roll up and down just fine when the door is open. it's when the door is shut that it binds really hard against that seal. I'm trying to remember back, but it seems like I remember them having a fuzzy cloth like texture to them. These are just a semi hard rubber.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Kind of sounds like an adjustment issue at the bottom two anchors. If I understand correctly, your window is binding against the outside of the opening. If you have the door panel off, adjust them in (tighten) a bit and the top of the window pulls out. Close the door and see if there's an improvement. And if the rear anchor (closest to jam) is out of adjustment with the front (closest to hinge), you will bind in the vertical channel at he vent window. If I'm misunderstanding your problem... disregard.  Matt


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I appreciate the help. I'll give all of this a try. 
Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Joe said. Last year, I finally got tired of the wind noise in my '67 ragtop and noticed that the window glass was not lined up properly. There are multiple adjustments, but the end result is worth it. The trick is to get the edge of the glass (at the rear) to match the contour of the seal on the 1/4 window perfectly, and to get the wing window frame to mate perfectly with the A pillar. The window needs to be 'rolled' inward at the top or outward to accomplish this. Once done, it will mate with the seals evenly and the window will go up and down with ease. Also, don't use white lithium grease on the window regulators. It will set up like cement over time. Use Vaseline or good wheel bearing grease, sparingly.


----------

